# MASTER CRUISE THREAD FOR EVENTT08 @ ROCKINGHAM



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

This thread will contain all the cruises organised by the TTOC Reps.

*Scottish Cruise*
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117516

Others will be added in the next week.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Right then:

I've got a pretty fluid Google Map of the SUNDAY cruise meeting points and so on here:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&m ... 177725b12e

If anyone has more info for me to stick down then let me know.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> And I'll try and get some maps sorted today too.


 Great Rhod 

last years worked well

Mark


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi....I've been off site for a long time. Wondering about going to TT Event at Rockingham next Sunday. Are there any cruises organised etc.? I live in Chippenham in Wiltshire. Be greatful for a link to get tickets, can't find anything on the new site. It looks good by the way, but it will need some getting used to. I've signed the petition regarding Road Tax.....
Hope to see some of younext weekend
Sally :twisted:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I would say with a week before the event just turn up on the day now to get in, if you are looking for a cruise to join just keep an eye on the events section.


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,
I would still like to join a cruise, if there is one. Mark organised one from South Wales last year which I joined and it was great fun. Please keep me posted on any that I could join from Chippenham.
Many thanks
Sally Woolacott


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sally, book your ticket online, they will be available for pickup at the AGM (Peterborough Marriot Saturday) or at the gate, they will be dearer on the day... and maybe you might fancy the newbie track session too


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi,
> I would still like to join a cruise, if there is one. Mark organised one from South Wales last year which I joined and it was great fun. Please keep me posted on any that I could join from Chippenham.
> Many thanks
> Sally Woolacott


 Hi Sally 

some of us will be going up from south Wales and meeting with others at the services on the M5 as we did last year

wil be posting times etc this week 

hope to see you there

Mark


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Mark.... 

Do you know whether any provisions have been made for us 'petrol heads' to watch German GP on Sunday afternoon.? If there is nothing definate....then I'm not going.  . Really want to see whether Ferarri can get their act together any better :?

Sally :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Thanks Mark....
> 
> Do you know whether any provisions have been made for us 'petrol heads' to watch German GP on Sunday afternoon.? If there is nothing definate....then I'm not going.  . Really want to see whether Ferarri can get their act together any better :?
> 
> Sally :-*


 Good point Sally , i will check it out 

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Link to maps in my first post (up there near the top).


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Rhod,
Thanks for the map. We will go with your timings too. Look forward to meeting you at the venue.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Rhod,
> Thanks for the map. We will go with your timings too. Look forward to meeting you at the venue.


So long as you're not the only one following my map then there should atleast be another TT somewhere along your route. But I can't gurantee the timeings exactly so it might be worth double checking them. Either way have a nice drive there.


----------

